# Pelican Marina Residences



## krmlaw (Sep 30, 2010)

Im looking to either trade into here or if no units, rent from them. 

Does anyone know if units here come up in II?

Im going to put in an ongoing trade.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I've seen units pop up in II every once in awhile, and there have been Sightings here of 1 and 2BR units.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 30, 2010)

great thanks - maybe we will be able to nab one as opposed to renting


----------



## hotcoffee (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried twice to exchange into the Residences using my Marriott 2BR oceanfront week, both times with reservations in early July looking for July or early August.  Neither exchange came through.  If a 2BR OF Hawaii Marriott cannot get a trade using a July week, it must not be particularly easy to trade into it.  I have been able exchange into other Marriotts in the Caribbean pretty easily.  So, I thought I should have been able to get there easily also.  Did not work for me.  Hope you have better luck.  If you do, post it here what you think of it.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks, looks like we might be renting. we were just there on a rental in august, and LOVED it! its a beautiful property and the units are amazing.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know what size or timeframe you're looking for, but there are two available online in II right now in the fall (if I get any more specific I'd have to put this in sightings).  But you're probably looking for next year sometime.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah looking for next year. my II traders dont see them


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 1, 2010)

ok, just looked again and i can see the ones coming up ... 1st time ever, im thinking maybe b/c its so close?


----------



## tashamen (Oct 1, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> ok, just looked again and i can see the ones coming up ... 1st time ever, im thinking maybe b/c its so close?



Could be - they were both in the flexchange time period.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 1, 2010)

can u see things u cant normally see in flextime?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Trading power (supply/demand) is thought to be eliminated in flexchange but quality filters still apply (e.g. a mediocre quality resort will not see a Four Seasons week even in flexchange).

If you can see a resort in flexchange, but not at other times, it's probably a trading power issue (or lack of availability), not a quality issue.

One way to try to figure out where you stand is to watch the sightings board.  Ignoring preference issues (when only Marriotts can see Marriotts or only Starwoods can see Starwoods), compare what your units are seeing vs. others.  If others can see 2-BR units, but you can only see 1-BRs or studios, then you have lower trading power but not a quality issue (if there were a quality issue, you wouldn't see at all).

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 1, 2010)

A couple of the things to consider with some of the posts on TUG about what is seen as available in II, or about what someone has exchanged into, is the season of the year that the exchange is available and the type of room.  At this time, I can only look for 2BR summer exchanges (usually July or early August).  I think it is harder to get good 2BR weeks in those months.  The past two years, I have had July-August searches in II that included Pelican Marina Residences among other resorts.  Got no hits.

Of course, as soon as you say you could not get a reservation at a certain resort, one or more people will post that they were able to get such a reservation, or someone will say that there are always plenty of good weeks available at that resort.  I'll probably try for the Residences at some point in the future.  Maybe I will get a hit there the next time.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 2, 2010)

The Pelican Marina Residences are owned by the Royal Resorts who have their own internal exchange program.  That may be why exchanges through II are difficult.


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 2, 2010)

ilene13 said:


> The Pelican Marina Residences are owned by the Royal Resorts who have their own internal exchange program.  That may be why exchanges through II are difficult.



I assumed that was the case.  That would explain why the peak seasons would be particularly difficult to get an exchange into.

I don't know if the same issue is true for RCI resorts or not, but the big timeshare companies having their own internal exchange preferences kind of makes exchanging in II frustrating.  You can look at all of the beautiful resorts in II, but must understand that they are only there for show because you are not going to actually be able to exchange into many of them during the times you probably will want to go.


----------



## Hotep (Oct 5, 2010)

*Exchange to Pelican Resort instead*

The Pelican Marina Residences are not completely sold.  Therefore you have difficulty exchanging in.
Request Pelican Resort instead.  They are on the same site.  You may be upgraded into the residences once you arrive.  You can use the facilities in the Residences.   The regular resort has more pools, restaurants, and casino.
They have 1 and 2 bedroom units as well as studio sleeps 2 or 4, all with kitchens and all close to everything.


----------



## deemac (Oct 5, 2010)

ilene13 said:


> *The Pelican Marina Residences are owned by the Royal Resorts *who have their own internal exchange program.  That may be why exchanges through II are difficult.



Not exactly accurate, but judging by the way the RR have taken over Pelican Resort, I guess you can say this is true.

Royal Resorts is on paper as the managing company for the Pelican Resort.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 5, 2010)

deemac said:


> Not exactly accurate, but judging by the way the RR have taken over Pelican Resort, I guess you can say this is true.
> 
> Royal Resorts is on paper as the managing company for the Pelican Resort.



I did not say anything about the Pelican Resort---I only mentioned the residences which they are developing!!!


----------



## KathyA (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, the Pelican Marina Residences are not owned by Royal either.  At least not yet--Royal's finance affiliate, Quantum Investment Trust, is foreclosing on the Pelican Resort which will hand over both the Pelican Resort and the Pelican Marina Residences to Royal.

And in response to another poster, there is a BIG difference between Pelican Resort and the Pelican Marina Residences.  Beware of that when trading.  The Pelican Resort is much older and the interior of many units is quite shabby.  Also they do not all have views of the water as the Pelican Marina Residences do.


----------



## ddsettl (Oct 31, 2010)

We exchanged a Marriott red week for Pelican in June 2010 and were put in an older unit which was ... well... old. We chose not to upgrade for $450 and enjoyed the week thoroughly however. 

We enjoyed it so much that we purchased a week double lock-out unit in the Marina Residences. The flexibility of actually having the option of exchanging for two weeks and the walkability and resort activities really sold us. The AMF were way less than Marriott and seemed more flexible.

Then it seemed...as soon as we paid for it...that the resort is in turmoil and before we have even been billed for our first annual maintenance fee we get a special assessment.

Can anybody help us out here? Is there a way out? Will this affect our ability to use/exchange it? Royal says the assessment is illegal; the board (the resort is actually still owned by owners) says it is not. The Marriott timeshare has been owned by my parents since 1983 so this isn't a venue we are very knowledgable about. HELP!


----------

